

Show HN:  ImpasseBreaker – Double-blind negotiation - impassebreaker

Hey folks -- love your feedback on our negotiation platform, www.impassebreaker.com. IB uses double-blind comparison of two users&#x27; &quot;bottom line&quot; financial positions to determine if they have a match and can then stop wasting time nickel and diming in endless negotiation. If there&#x27;s a match, IB sends an email to both users reporting the amount of the match, currently the mid-point between the &quot;ceiling&quot; and the &quot;floor&quot; and if no it sends an e-mail saying no match. A couple of use cases: real estate sales, salary negotiation, lawsuit settlement . . .
We have other features on the drawing boards -- payments, settlement document drafting, among them -- for now, we&#x27;d love your feedback and thoughts on the current site. Login and use are free and you can register with a Facebook or linkedIn account. Many thanks in advance for your thoughts and feedback --stephen@impassebreaker.com.
======
Styn
I really like the concept! However I think your landing page could use some
work. The call to action (Registering) isn't as clear as it could be. What I
would do is add a big button 'register' and ask the user to pick a way to
register after that. At first glance the facebook logo could just be a link to
your facebook page or something.

Also you need some way to lure people in, some screenshots, a short video. I
want to know in what state of development a service is before I sign up!

Hope this helps in any way :)

~~~
luka-birsa
I agree with Styn, a screenshot of your page in action, a demo and/or a video
would be nice.

I don't like to register for sites that aren't clear on how they work.

~~~
impassebreaker
I am going to work on that. Made some minor style changes that I just pushed
to try to clarify that the buttons allow for login and added a "tell me more
link" under the login buttons that leads to an "about us" page. The platform
is actually fully functional -- the founding team has pretty solid technical
and subject matter expertise -- a software engineer/lawyer and a couple of
practicing lawyers who negotiate for a living -- but your comments point to a
weakness in design, and that is critical.

Many thanks! Screenshots and more explanation to follow.

Stephen

~~~
impassebreaker
OK -- I've pushed a slide-show of screenshots showing IB in action. It's
accessible via the "IB in action" link on the homepage. I'll add a bit more
(and I like the animation idea) but hopefully this will give you a better idea
of what IB does. Thanks again for the feedback. Very helpful!

~~~
Styn
The idea is right, but I would change the blue text, in some screenshots it's
very hard to read. Another thing would be to change the screenshots so they
have a story. Alice is selling her 2nd hand car to Bob for example, with
branching storyline for succesful and unsuccesful resolution.

~~~
impassebreaker
Thanks -- I'm going to work on the the presentation style and put together
some use cases. You're right -- the blue is hard. I need to move the
description above the carousel and outside of the slides. There are also some
decent cartoon tools I've found that may help for the examples. So will
definitely refine this. Greatly appreciate your input--very helpful, on the
mark, and much appreciated!

------
impassebreaker
Thank you -- that's very helpful. The FB and LI login links are fully
functional but you're right it's not clear. We've also thought about animation
or a video. Maybe screenshots will help -- I like the idea, and we can do that
ourselves; we're completely bootstrapped have to be careful about cost. Many
thanks for the feedback! Stephen

